# Switching to Armored?



## Mystix (29 Aug 2004)

Hello, I have completed my BMQ and am currently in a infantry unit but after learning about the army and what people actually do I know I would do a lot better in Armored unit. I was wondering how difficult would it be to transfer to an armored unit (or another unit that has armor in it).

       Another question that I can't find an answer to on the DND website, are there any armored units or units with armor in them around Ottawa?

    Thanks.


----------



## Zoomie (29 Aug 2004)

Only ArmoUred Squadron around the Ottawa/Hull area is Regiment de Hull - how's your french?

A transfer can be easy or difficult - it all depends on your losing and gaining Unit.  Good Luck.


----------



## meni0n (29 Aug 2004)

What about the GGHG?


----------



## mdh (29 Aug 2004)

The Governor General's Horse Guards are a Toronto armour unit - you might be thinking of the Governor General's Foot Guards, cheers, mdh


----------



## Mystix (29 Aug 2004)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Only ArmoUred Squadron around the Ottawa/Hull area is Regiment de Hull - how's your french?
> 
> A transfer can be easy or difficult - it all depends on your losing and gaining Unit.   Good Luck.



  don't know a word of french, are there any other units around here that have armor in them? or am i out of luck on armored?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2004)

As a Reservist in Ottawa, you have little choice.  If you were to go to school(University/College) in Toronto or London, then you would find Armd units to join.  Transfering into one of them, if you intended to move there for schooling would probably not be a problem.

GW


----------



## mdh (30 Aug 2004)

Mystix,

What's wrong with the Infantry Reserve? They do have other jobs within the Regiment which might be suitable for you.  Inquire first before rushing out to transfer.  Units are loathe to lose active members.  Also why not consider the arty if there's no armour - there is a unit in Ottawa.  Or if Combat Arms is just not your thing I believe there is a Service Battalion in the area.


----------



## Coyote43D (30 Aug 2004)

Besides the R de Hull, the nearest reserve armoured regts to Ottawa are the Ont Rs in Oshawa and RCH in Mtl. There is a Svc Bn, a Med Coy, an Engineer Sqn and Arty in Ottawa


----------

